# Caregiver Salary Poll



## j.stahlinski (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm trying to do some research and was wondering if there is a way to set up a polls?


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't work with any caregiver that expected a salary, only fair distribution of costs


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Aug 3, 2011)

Prefontaine said:


> I wouldn't work with any caregiver that expected a salary, only fair distribution of costs


 And that is why your bud will always talk to you like rice krispies. Snap, Crackle...POP!


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Aug 22, 2011)

lol^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 25, 2011)

IDK if I can vote on a salary....
But do feel it should be said that people who expect their medication for free need to quit dreamin! I mean - if you have overages and you're able to give your patients some free medication - then great! - But, I don't feel that it's right that they can't get any compensation for their HARD work! They should be able to make SOME profit too - not just cover their expenses.

Everybody elses time is worth money..... Why isn't theirs??

If they aren't allowed any profit -- then neither should any vegetable gardener/farmer make a profit. (Most do...)
Neither should anyone in Pharma make a profit --- Yet they do (and big profits at that!!) -- They are providing a service/product (man-made poison)-- As do caregivers - the obvious difference being that the caregiver is providing a BETTER, NATURAL remedy for your afflictions!!

I will also say - I never did get to check out any of the dispensaries -- But I did do some research and price checking -- Even though I do feel the dispensary should be compensated - I think that the prices were higher than I thought they would/should be.


----------

